# Sunday Special - "Also Known As ..."



## luckytrim (Mar 24, 2019)

Sunday Special - "Also Known As ..."

Today I give you a list of Countries.... I also give you a  list of 
names....... pair the country to it’s former  name...
Number one is a freebie....

1. United States
2. Myanmar
3. Bangladesh
4. Iran
5. Ethiopia
6. Sri Lanka
7. France
8. Thailand
9. Mali
10. Vanuatu
11. Czech Republic
12. Congo
13. Moldova
14. Britain
15. Taiwan

Your Choices.....
a. United Colonies
b. Formosa
c. Persia
d. Zaire
e. Burma
f. French Sudan
g. Albion
h. Bohemia
i. Ceylon
j. Moldovia
k. New Hebrides
l. East Pakistan
m. Gaul
n. Siam
o. Abyssinia
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - e
3. - l
4. - c
5. - o
6. - i
7. - m
8. - n
9. - f
10. - k
11. - h
12. - d
13. - j
14. - g
15. - b


----------

